# wtf? nur buffed geht oO



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

habe folgendes problem: es geht keine einzige site. nur Buffed.. woran liegt das? oO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (11. September 2007)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> habe folgendes problem: es geht keine einzige site. nur Buffed.. woran liegt das? oO
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das wir imba sind ? =)


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

glaub ich eher weniger.. aber warum geht keine abgefuckte site? nichma google.. nur BUFFED!


----------



## maggus (11. September 2007)

Gratulation! Der Imba-Wegfilter-5000 hat erfolgreich seinen Betrieb aufgenommen! Sie werden ab sofort von jeglichem Spam und anderem Unsinn aus dem Internet geschützt.
Bei Fragen, wenden Sie sich an den Hersteller unter http://www.buffed.de



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun on Topic:
Hast du eine Software-Firewall am Laufen? 
Welchen Browser benutzt du?


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

nope.. hab ich nicht.
standard.. Firefox.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. September 2007)

http://66.249.93.104
Wenn du das aufrufen kannst sind wohl die DNS-Server im Arsch. 

Starte mal dein Modem neu, vielleicht liegts auch nur an dem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

hab schon cache gelöscht.. fraglich warum.. -.- bringt nichts.
sobald ich beispielsweise von buffed aus auf google.de gehe: "verbindung zu google wird hergestellt... gleich danach buffed.de wird gelesen" wtf? xD


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

jap.. das geht =D


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

aber wie kann es sein, dass ich ausgerechnet hier festgehalt werd?


----------



## Carcharoth (11. September 2007)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> aber wie kann es sein, dass ich ausgerechnet hier festgehalt werd?



Weil dein Modem buffed.de korrekt beim DNS auflösen kann und die korrekte IP kriegt. Vermutlich weil die DNS noch irgendwo in nem Cache im Modem liegt.
Die anderen Seiten sind natürlich nicht im Cache und können nicht aufgelöst werden -> Ergo findets keine Seite.

Wie gesagt. Modem neustarten hilft vielleicht, ansonsten Provider anrufen und fragen ob sie ne Störung haben.


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

ging jetz ca. 2h garnichts mehr.. nichtma buffed.. aber icq, ts² usw gingen. jetz geht mal wieder NUR Buffed.. -.- Modem-Reset bringt nichts.
Provider hat auch keine Störung


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2007)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> ging jetz ca. 2h garnichts mehr.. nichtma buffed.. aber icq, ts² usw gingen. jetz geht mal wieder NUR Buffed.. -.- Modem-Reset bringt nichts.
> Provider hat auch keine Störung



Ziel erreicht: World Domination 
Nein im ernst - es muss ein Problem bei deinem System, Provider oder Router sein bzw. siehe Carcharoth.


----------



## Magicnorris (11. September 2007)

ich hab adware schon durchlaufen lassen.. kritische objekte gelöscht.. neu gestartet. am provider kanns nicht liegen.. mein bruder ist auch im internet.


----------



## Carcharoth (11. September 2007)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> ich hab adware schon durchlaufen lassen.. kritische objekte gelöscht.. neu gestartet. am provider kanns nicht liegen.. mein bruder ist auch im internet.



Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ipconfig /renew
Damit erzwingst du den Router dir eine neue IP zu geben. Vielleicht hat da jemand was rumgefuchst dass der Router keine DNS-Anfrage von deinem PC bzw. deiner IP mehr akzeptiert *g*

Ansonsten poste mal was in der hosts-Datei steht ( C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc Dann mitm Editor die hosts-Datei öffnen)

Normal steht da nur folgendes drin:

```
# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# Dies ist eine HOSTS-Beispieldatei, die von Microsoft TCP/IP
# für Windows 2000 verwendet wird.
#
# Diese Datei enthält die Zuordnungen der IP-Adressen zu Hostnamen.
# Jeder Eintrag muss in einer eigenen Zeile stehen. Die IP-
# Adresse sollte in der ersten Spalte gefolgt vom zugehörigen
# Hostnamen stehen.
# Die IP-Adresse und der Hostname müssen durch mindestens ein
# Leerzeichen getrennt sein.
#
# Zusätzliche Kommentare (so wie in dieser Datei) können in
# einzelnen Zeilen oder hinter dem Computernamen eingefügt werden,
# aber müssen mit dem Zeichen '#' eingegeben werden.
#
# Zum Beispiel:
#
#	  102.54.94.97	 rhino.acme.com		  # Quellserver
#	   38.25.63.10	 x.acme.com			  # x-Clienthost

127.0.0.1	   localhost
```


----------



## Magicnorris (12. September 2007)

danke nochmal.. aber unter cmd der befehl ipconfig /renew bringt auch nichts xD

unter hosts steht eigtl genau das selbe wie bei dir. wenn ich nichts übersehen habe oO


> # Copyright © 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
> #
> # Dies ist eine HOSTS-Beispieldatei, die von Microsoft TCP/IP
> # für Windows 2000 verwendet wird.
> ...


thx 4 help^^


----------



## mccord (12. September 2007)

probier doch vorrübergehend mal andere dns-server aus (im router eintragen oder in den netzwerkeinstellungen von windows)

die beiden z.b. (server von opendns)
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## paradize (15. September 2007)

Am besten modem oder router mal 10 sekunden komplett vom netz nehmen, einfach stecker ziehen. Kurz an und ausschalten hilf da nicht weiter.


----------



## Magicnorris (16. September 2007)

das hat damit nihcts zu tun wie ich schon sagte... wenn ich laptop anschließe klappt auch alles wunderbar.


----------



## Isegrim (16. September 2007)

Ist denn auf dem Laptop der gleiche DNS eingetragen wie auf dem Rechner, auf dem es nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Myhordi (16. September 2007)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das wir imba sind ? =)


Genau unsere seite ist so imba dass sie alle anderen überstrahlt und mit seiner imbaheit(neues wort erfunden hab^^)und deswegen funktioniert nur buffed^^
@Magicnorris:Es gibt auch einen editbutton mann(oder frau) muss nicht 3 posts nacheinander schreiben


----------



## crizzle (16. September 2007)

naja so kann man auch beiträge bekommen..

btt: hast du schon mal mit internet explorer probiert? eig. hat Carcharoth sonst schon alles mögliche vorgeschlagen. und router bzw modem einfach mal aus und wieder an schalten bzw neustarten schon probiert?


----------



## Magicnorris (17. September 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Ist denn auf dem Laptop der gleiche DNS eingetragen wie auf dem Rechner, auf dem es nicht funktioniert?


wenn ich nichts übersehen habe müsste das wieder der selbe dns eintrag sein^^

# Copyright © 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# Dies ist eine HOSTS-Beispieldatei, die von Microsoft TCP/IP
# für Windows 2000 verwendet wird.
#
# Diese Datei enthält die Zuordnungen der IP-Adressen zu Hostnamen.
# Jeder Eintrag muss in einer eigenen Zeile stehen. Die IP-
# Adresse sollte in der ersten Spalte gefolgt vom zugehörigen
# Hostnamen stehen.
# Die IP-Adresse und der Hostname müssen durch mindestens ein
# Leerzeichen getrennt sein.
#
# Zusätzliche Kommentare (so wie in dieser Datei) können in
# einzelnen Zeilen oder hinter dem Computernamen eingefügt werden,
# aber müssen mit dem Zeichen '#' eingegeben werden.
#
# Zum Beispiel:
#
#      102.54.94.97     rhino.acme.com          # Quellserver
#       38.25.63.10     x.acme.com              # x-Clienthost

127.0.0.1       localhost

Standrechner:

# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # Quellserver
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x-Clienthost

127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## Carcharoth (17. September 2007)

http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/5550/dnsho4.jpg

Da auch dieselbe DNS drin? Bzw. automatisch beziehn :>


----------



## Isegrim (17. September 2007)

Öh ... ich meinte eigentlich die Zuweisung eines DNS über die Eigenschaften der Netzwerkverbindung bei Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP). Gehe jetzt aber mal davon aus, daß du dort keine manuell eingetragen hast, weshalb automatisch der DNS deines Providers ausgewählt werden müßte.

Kannst du beim funktionierenden und beim nicht-funktionierenden Rechner bitte mal die DNS Einträge vergleichen? (Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ipconfig /all)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im IRC kam eben noch von Stan die Empfehlung Start -> Ausführen -> cmd -> ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## Magicnorris (18. September 2007)

ich weiß es ja zu schätzen, dass ihr so schöne bildchen postet aber leider kann ich die nicht aufrufen..^^ hm.. mein mein ladekabel vom laptop is grad im arsch deswegen kann ich da grad ncih drauf zugreifen.


----------



## Isegrim (18. September 2007)

Kannst du den Laptop nicht an &#8217;ner normalen Steckdose betreiben, oder mußt du den tatsächlich zum Benutzen aufladen? o_O

Na jo, wenn du das oben Beschriebene eingibst, bekommst du folgende Ausgabe:


Windows IP-Konfiguration:

Hostname . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Knotentyp: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
IP-Routing aktiviert . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
WINS-Proxy aktiviert . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla​
Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix . . : blablablabla
Beschreibung . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
DHCP aktiviert . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
IP-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla​
PPP-Adapter <Name der Verbindung>

Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix . . : blablablabla
Beschreibung . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
DHCP aktiviert . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
IP-Adresse . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Subnetzmaske . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla
DNS-Server . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : <wichtig>
DNS-Server . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . :<wichtig>
NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : blablablabla​


----------



## Magicnorris (21. September 2007)

STANDRECHNER

Windows-IP-Konfiguration

        Hostname. . . . . . . . . . . . . : CHUCKNORRIS
        Primäres DNS-Suffix . . . . . . . :
        Knotentyp . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unbekannt
        IP-Routing aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein
        WINS-Proxy aktiviert. . . . . . . : Nein

Ethernetadapter LAN-Verbindung:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-16-17-4C-F4-38
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Ja
        Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.20
        Subnetzmaske. . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::216:17ff:fe4c:f438%4
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
        DHCP-Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
        Lease erhalten. . . . . . . . . . : Freitag, 21. September 2007 13:11:20

        Lease läuft ab. . . . . . . . . . : Montag, 1. Oktober 2007 13:11:20

Tunneladapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%5
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
        NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert

Tunneladapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

        Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
        Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

        Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : C0-A8-B2-14
        DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
        IP-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.178.20%2
        Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . :
        DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                            fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
        NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert


----------



## Magicnorris (21. September 2007)

braucht ihr jetz noch unbedigt das gleiche vom notebook? 
und nein.. ich konnte den laptop nicht anstecken weil das kabel kaputt war.. egal hab neues.


----------



## soulsource (21. September 2007)

Ich rate jetzt einfach mal ins Blaue:

Ist es möglich, dass im Firefox ein Proxyserver eingetragen ist, der gerade spinnt? Das würde erklären, warum es auf den anderen Rechnern klappt.

Wichtig sind bei der ipconfig /all lediglich die DNS-Server. Sollte am Notebook was anderes stehen, ist am Rechner was falsch konfiguriert. Allerdings müsste der Rechner nach 
ipconfig /release
ipconfig /renew
in der Eingabeaufforderung die DNS-Adresse neu vom Router holen. Selstam ist, dass der Router selbst als DNS-Server genutzt wird, aber wenn er das unterstützt, warum nicht.
Was mich jetzt interessiert ist, wozu die Tunneling-Adapter gut sind. Vielleicht in den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkumgebung diese beiden mal deaktivieren, wenn nicht eindeutig klar ist, was sie machen (zum Beispiel Verbindung ins Netzwerk am Arbeitsplatz, etc).

Außerdem sehen die IPv6-Adressen, die bei den DNS-Servern eingetragen sind, nicht in Ordnung aus, vielleicht einfach mal in den Eigenschaften der LAN-Verbindung das Häkchen bei IPv6 wegmachen.

Wie gesagt, einfach ein paar Vorschläge, ob davon was hilft, kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Magicnorris (22. September 2007)

danke für die vorschläge.. allerdings ist alles wirkungslos. und wo sehe ich, dass ff als proxy eingetragen ist?


----------



## soulsource (22. September 2007)

Schade, da bin ich mit meinem (bescheidenen) Latein am Ende.

Die Proxy-Einstellungen vom Feuerfuchs sind unter Extras/Einstellungen/Erweitert/Netzwerk/Verbindung/Einstellungen

Zumindest bei FF 2.X.

Ich bin allerdings ziemlich sicher, dass es eine reine DNS-Sache ist. Wie gesagt, wenn am Notebook (wo die Namensauflösung ja funktioniert), der selbe DNS-Server eingetragen wurde, wie am Rechner, weiß ich auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Isegrim (22. September 2007)

&#8222;DNS-Server. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.178.1&#8220;

192.168.178.1 sollte die IP deines Routers sein. Um 100% sicherzugehen, einfach mal diese IP mit dem Browser aufrufen. Es sollte das Konfigurationsmenü des Routers erscheinen.

Man trägt die IP des Routers als DNS ein, damit man die DNS des Providers benutzt, die der Router bei der Einwahl erhält. Das ist üblich so und auch recht praktisch.

Man kann aber auch eigene DNS definieren, falls z.B. die des Providers mal ausgefallen sind. Probier mal, über
LAN-Verbindung -> Eigenschaften -> Internetprotokoll (TCP/IP) -> Eigenschaften -> Folgende DNS-Serveradressen verwenden -> Alternativer DNS-Server:

die IP 82.144.41.8 einzutragen. Das ist die IP meines Providers. Du kannst aber auch einen aus der Liste dieser Seite probieren: 217.172.186.125 ( = http://www.dnsliste.de)

Wichtig ist jetzt, welcher DNS beim Laptop eingetragen ist, denn daran sollte man erkennen können, weshalb es mit dem Laptop klappt und mit dem anderen Rechner nicht. Im Grunde sind erst mal nur die zwei Zeilen bei &#8222;DNS-Server&#8220; wichtig. Wenn dort nicht die 192.168.178.1 eingetragen ist, können wir die Ursache schon etwas mehr eingrenzen.


----------

